# How can you get super cheep insurance on a 2009 nissan gtr?



## rikkyponnting (Jul 30, 2010)

Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you serious?!

Is it the summer holidays by any chance lol!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You can't.

Next!:runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sadly its stacked against you given your age for insurance.

Your gonna have to seriously do your home work with nearly everyone (insurance brokers/ companies) for a price - But Start with Nissan themselves for a price and try and work it down from there.

And be prepared to have your pants pulled down a few times - some of the numbers they will quote will blow your mind.

Good luck


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think you will be looking around the £3500+ mark mate and I think even then you would be very lucky.:runaway: Do some quotes online on elephant and bell. 

Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> You can't.
> 
> Next!:runaway:


This.

But for the sake of the little kid:

I own a £600 car and pay £1700 insurance

A 2009 GTR is what, £56k+?... You do the maths.

P.S. It's "cheap" not "cheep"


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> I own a £600 car and pay £1700 insurance



Liam, you're doing it wrong mate


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mate, I know  They even took an extra £25 on top of that just because I changed my reg fort "admin fee" ....

I DEFINITELY took one for the team!!


----------



## 1563parker (Jul 22, 2009)

no way it can be cheap, our apprentice at work also 18 has just paid £3600 (has 3 points) for a £300 306 d-turbo. :chairshot


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

And here's me winging about £750 for a 550BHP GTR...Still not happy!

When I were a lad of 19, I remember just coming off an 18 month ban and only paying £850 for a £4K renault 5 turbo raider!! How times have changed.


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

rikkyponnting said:


> Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


Tell 'em you're 45 with full no claims, have a history of driving high power cars, are only gonna drive it 7 miles a year and live somewhere with a lot of greenery......ie: LIE! lol
Keep living the dream bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## old_s13 (Apr 6, 2009)

rikkyponnting said:


> Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


you dont need insurance

you need SURVIVAL


----------



## Dan1066 (Aug 22, 2010)

18 yrs old a nearly new gtr,cheap insurance! Hahha hahaha haha thats hilarious. My bet will be about 10-15k! If theyd touch it at all? But i wish luck with it


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

since we talking about insurance, who do u guys go with?


----------



## DavidKnell (Apr 27, 2005)

rikkyponnting said:


> Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


Marry a 45 year old woman with 15 years of no claims..


----------



## DaudG (Aug 9, 2010)

haha david very funy m8


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

why do u want cheap insurance?? can you afford the car but struggling with the insurance?:nervous:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

bigkev said:


> why do u want cheap insurance?? can you afford the car but struggling with the insurance?:nervous:


There is a lot of ginger muppets about Kev, looks like another one. Shame the forum has lost its mojo


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Smokey 1 said:


> Shame the forum has lost its mojo


you can say that again john


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

rikkyponnting said:


> Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


just because you have a similar name, doesnt give you the right to actually smoke the ashes after youve won them


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

rikkyponnting said:


> Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


Write me a cheque out for £ 500 and if it clears I wll send you a certificate


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

rikkyponnting said:


> Im 18 and how can i get the cheapest insurance not under my parents name and how much would it cost.


im so glad the school holidays are finished lol,seriously though if you can afford the car you can afford the insurance simples....


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm 22 and am going to be paying £2,598 for 10 months insurance (if Nissan decided to have the car ready anytime soon) with a bonus that 10 months = 1 year no claims, I should take receipt of a Nissan GTR Premium in vibrant red next Friday with a bit of luck... Admiral were the cheapest by a mile for me - I have 3 points and only one year of no claims, the next best insurer were about £5k and some up to £8k...


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

22 very impressive!
Must be a contractor ;-)


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

Seen the contractor thing a few times on here, take it that must be some kind of forum joke?

Aerospace engineering FYI


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvs said:


> I'm 22 and am going to be paying £2,598 for 10 months insurance (if Nissan decided to have the car ready anytime soon) with a bonus that 10 months = 1 year no claims, I should take receipt of a Nissan GTR Premium in vibrant red next Friday with a bit of luck... Admiral were the cheapest by a mile for me - I have 3 points and only one year of no claims, the next best insurer were about £5k and some up to £8k...


How did you manage to get that quote?


----------

